# FREE Crappie Magazine



## Intimidator

For those of you who are interested....TJ Stallings new Crappie magazine is available to read for FREE on www.crappienow.com.


----------



## FISNFOOL

Thanks

I do most of my reading on line now.


----------



## Intimidator

FISNFOOL said:


> Thanks
> 
> I do most of my reading on line now.


Like I said before, they always have good info you can use, just don't pay too much attention to the lures they are trying to sell, normally you already have a bait/lure for that situation!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Intimidator said:


> For those of you who are interested....TJ Stallings new Crappie magazine is available to read for FREE on www.crappienow.com.


Thank You I read both Magazines that was available. I try to read as much about Crappie Fishing as I can, and use things that may work for me..Or something I have never tried but willing to give it a go....Thank's....JIM....CL....


----------



## Intimidator

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> Thank You I read both Magazines that was available. I try to read as much about Crappie Fishing as I can, and use things that may work for me..Or something I have never tried but willing to give it a go....Thank's....JIM....CL....


Hey Jim, did you get the March issue of North American Fisherman (Crappie with red and chart jig in its mouth on the cover) it had a really nice article about what/how crappies see...very informative!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Intimidator said:


> Hey Jim, did you get the March issue of North American Fisherman (Crappie with red and chart jig in its mouth on the cover) it had a really nice article about what/how crappies see...very informative!


NO Sorry to say I checked 2 local Wal-Mart's , Giant Eagle , local Big drug Stores and no one had it in there mag. section..Sure would have been nice to read it..Thank's for Asking...JIM....CL....


----------



## McMish

Thanks for the heads up, 

Ill be bookmarking that.


----------



## Intimidator

McMish said:


> Thanks for the heads up,
> 
> Ill be bookmarking that.


No prob! I expect the same if you find anything good!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> NO Sorry to say I checked 2 local Wal-Mart's , Giant Eagle , local Big drug Stores and no one had it in there mag. section..Sure would have been nice to read it..Thank's for Asking...JIM....CL....


Hey, I'll send it to you if you want...no prob!...just PM me and I'll send it out...we may have another guy who wants it also, so you can send it to him when your done!


----------



## Intimidator

The May edition of Crappie Now is posted and ready to read! www.crappienow.com


----------



## FISNFOOL

When I clicked on the May Issue, I got a malware alert from my AVG program.

I sent that file to the virus vault. Then the May issue continued to load. I downloaded the issue to my desktop and ran a full scan of the complete file. The file was OK.

There may be something that attached to the link.

*Great Magazine. The May issue features Pymatuning. *


----------



## Snyd

Intimidator - Thanks for the info. Always like reading About catching great slabs.


----------



## Intimidator

Snyd said:


> Intimidator - Thanks for the info. Always like reading About catching great slabs.


I'll try to post a monthly alert when the "new issue" comes out!


----------



## Intimidator

For those interested, the June issue is out!


----------



## FISNFOOL

Can you post a new link? I keep getting that the link is broken.

THANKS

And remember, crappie don't smoke. So they are great eating.


----------



## Intimidator

FISNFOOL said:


> Can you post a new link? I keep getting that the link is broken.
> 
> THANKS
> 
> And remember, crappie don't smoke. So they are great eating.


It's still just www.crappienow.com


----------



## FISNFOOL

Thanks. It must of been a glitch. when I even tried typing the address into Firefox, it was replying link broken. Today both your links on OGF are working.


----------



## Intimidator

For those of you that were on vacation and forgot (like me)...the new July issue of Crappie Now is available (For FREE) at www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

Nice online magazine. I like the article by Darl Black. He's a friend of mine. Did a nice interview and fishing article about me last October in the PA angler magazine about fishing Shenango Lake in PA for crappies. He also put one of my anchor tips in the current NAFC mag.


----------



## Intimidator

chaunc said:


> Nice online magazine. I like the article by Darl Black. He's a friend of mine. Did a nice interview and fishing article about me last October in the PA angler magazine about fishing Shenango Lake in PA for crappies. He also put one of my anchor tips in the current NAFC mag.


Nice! 
JT had a nice column at Crappie.com but for some reason they stopped doing it. All the top Crappie people had articles and Q&A's for awhile on there...that was pretty cool!


----------



## Intimidator

The August issue of Crappie Now is now available!


----------



## Intimidator

The September and October issues are available for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## FISNFOOL

Thanks for the notice. All the issues have been great.


----------



## Intimidator

FISNFOOL said:


> Thanks for the notice. All the issues have been great.


I have actually printed all of these in color to keep...this is a very good Mag with alot of good info!


----------



## Bimmer

Thanks they have some pretty good info...


----------



## Intimidator

DON'T forget to check out the November issue...December is right around the corner!
Good Fishing To All!


----------



## Intimidator

December issue is up!


----------



## Intimidator

January 2012 issue is now up!


----------



## Intimidator

February issue is now up! www.crappienow.com


----------



## Curtis937

great online magazine...


----------



## Intimidator

The March (SPRING) issue will be up soon! It won't be long now before the water is warming and the Slabs will be gourging for the Spawn!!!
Excitement is in the Air!


----------



## Wow

The March (SPRING) issue is up NOW! Yer slippin', Intimidator. --Tim..................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator

Wow said:


> The March (SPRING) issue is up NOW! Yer slippin', Intimidator. --Tim..................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 54947



They must have just put it up, right after I finished posting!LOL


----------



## Intimidator

A Late reminder, that the April Issue is posted for your viewing pleasure!

I needed to look at some of the pictures on the site again, because the Crappie have sure shut down on my home lake and I haven't seen one in a while!!LOL...how about the rest of you??


----------



## Snyd

Intimidator - Nice Magazine - Is this only on line are can I get this sent to me in the mail?


----------



## Intimidator

Snyd said:


> Intimidator - Nice Magazine - Is this only on line are can I get this sent to me in the mail?


Nope online only, I just hit "Download PDF" and print it to save copies!


----------



## Intimidator

The May issue of www.crappienow.com is now up for all the "Slab" hunters out there!
Our time is close...so, GOOD SLAB FISHING TO ALL!


----------



## Snyd

Yeah - Just Printed the April & May last night. Thanks!


----------



## chaunc

Latest issue is up now. www.crappienow.com


----------



## Burks

Cool!

I was out catfishing two nights ago without success. We kept hearing fish breaking the surface. So I pulled out a fairly large inline spinner, fourth cast a 14" slab DRILLS it. Biggest crappie I've ever caught my far. Going back tomorrow to try my luck in the day.


----------



## chaunc

The september issue is out today. Check out the article on lake drawdowns by Darl Black on page 10. www.crappienow.com


----------



## Intimidator

chaunc said:


> The september issue is out today. Check out the article on lake drawdowns by Darl Black on page 10. www.crappienow.com


Thanks Chaunc for keeping up with it...My Son and I are not having a Good Year...things have been alittle hectic to say the least!


----------



## chaunc

Intimidator said:


> Thanks Chaunc for keeping up with it...My Son and I are not having a Good Year...things have been alittle hectic to say the least!


That's me in it.


----------



## Intimidator

chaunc said:


> That's me in it.


Nice article! Congrats


----------



## chaunc

The October issue is up now. www.crappienow.com


----------



## buckzye11

Great magazine ive learned alot from it. In the Oct issue there is a small section that said Crappie won't leave the cover to chase minnows or Shad... does anybody else dissagree with this? Last week i found Crappie in 18 fow with no cover(except for a ball of Shad) on the sonar and caught a few that were suspended(or chasing) in i'm guessing 14 foot down. Or in this instance would the bait ball be considered the cover? Also ive caught Crappie that were moving into shallow water from deep edges and were picking off minnows so close to the surface i could swear they HAD to be chasing the minnows. Thanks for any insights!


----------



## Intimidator

buckzye11 said:


> Great magazine ive learned alot from it. In the Oct issue there is a small section that said Crappie won't leave the cover to chase minnows or Shad... does anybody else dissagree with this? Last week i found Crappie in 18 fow with no cover(except for a ball of Shad) on the sonar and caught a few that were suspended(or chasing) in i'm guessing 14 foot down. Or in this instance would the bait ball be considered the cover? Also ive caught Crappie that were moving into shallow water from deep edges and were picking off minnows so close to the surface i could swear they HAD to be chasing the minnows. Thanks for any insights!



That might be just a generic statement....We have seen at least at CJ Brown, that the BIG Crappie will swim around with the Schools of Small White Bass while they are demolishing schools of shad.
The young WB will drive the shad and kill or maim them while the Lg WB, Walleye, Bass, and BIG Crappie stay lower than the action and will pick off and enjoy the sushi without doing any work!
Crappie will also move shallow at night to feed on shad, minnows, or insects...their eyes are very good, they see in color during the day and HD B&W at night, this gives them a distinct advantage over most prey and predators...except BASS! 
I think smaller Crappie stay close to areas they feel safe, but once they are Big enough not to be a meal to most fish, we find them moving around to find food or more comfortable conditions.
Right now the Crappie at CJ are hanging on vertical drop-offs or cover close to feeding flats and seem to be feeding in the early morning and at dusk! During the day they suspend...once the lake turns over, they will feed continuously until they cannot pack in any more food...trying to fatten up fully for Winter!


----------



## chaunc

chaunc said:


> The October issue is up now. www.crappienow.com


November issue is up.


----------



## Michal.T

There are some interesting points in time in this article but I don't know if I see all of them center to heart There is some validity but I will take hold opinion until I look into it further Good article , thanks and we want more! Added ohiogamefishing com to FeedBurner as well Wish you luck!


----------



## Intimidator

Michal.T said:


> There are some interesting points in time in this article but I don't know if I see all of them center to heart There is some validity but I will take hold opinion until I look into it further Good article , thanks and we want more! Added ohiogamefishing com to FeedBurner as well Wish you luck!


Every point has to be taken negatively into consideration, due to the differences IN EVERY FISHERY!
Also every PROFESSIONAL Angler and Columnist, have their favorite SPONSOR lures, set-ups, techniques, etc!

First you have to know the body of water you are fishing or invest in a proven guide, hopefully you already know about the Crappie and understand it's likes, dislikes, patterns, etc! 
Then you can determine if these styles, patterns, lures, or techniques in the articles can help you!

I read the articles to see if anything discussed will transfer to my home lake and the way I fish! My home lake is TOTALLY DIFFERENT from anything that is normally written about and the way I fish goes against the way MOST people fish for Crappie!
I found a Simplified "system" that works year-round or at any lake and I really enjoy this style...that's all that matters!....But, I'm open minded enough to still enjoy reading about how others fish...in case I ever feel the need to try something different! LOL


----------



## chaunc

chaunc said:


> The October issue is up now. www.crappienow.com


December issue is up.


----------



## chaunc

Janruary issue is up. www.crappienow.com. Some good icefishing articles in this one.


----------



## Wow

It's February! Some good readin' now online. --Tim 

http://www.crappienow.com/home/


----------



## gitarzan

Thanks! I'll read this tomorrow, while my wife is at the doctors.


----------



## Wow

The March issue is out. --Tim 

http://www.crappienow.com/home/


----------



## Wow

Don't miss April! --Tim


----------



## chaunc

June issue is out today


----------



## chaunc

July issue is out today. Check out page 34 too. 
www.crappienow.com


----------



## chaunc

New issue has been out for a couple weeks now. 
www.crappienow.com


----------

